# Sticky  Snake Stickies & FAQs: Read here before posting!



## Trice

Here is a selection of threads that you should peruse before asking a question.

If you are asking a question you can also click on "search" and search for a keyword. It is always worth checking if your question has already been asked and answered 

The purpose of this thread is to group up previous stickies or informative posts that cover frequently asked questions without taking up a lot of space on the page, as the previous stickies were mounting up!

*Snake Caresheets:*

Before you ask for a snake caresheet click this section and search for your species:

Snake Care Sheets - Reptile Forums UK

If you're asking about Reptile Shows, we have a sub section here:

Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums UK

If you are looking for a vet try here:

Uk reptile/herp vets by area

Good herp vets near you.

And a list of reptile rescues can be found here:

List of Reptile rescues by area

If you want to talk about a bad pet shop, stop! Read this first and please do not name the shop on the open forums:

When Reptile Shops Go Bad (Guide to Reporting)

*Health Questions:*

Essential Snake Medical Kit!

Cryptosporidium - educate yourselves!

Mite Treatments

Alternative frontline method

Blister Disease.

My experience with Inclusion Body Disease (IBD)

Alternative eyecap removal

Adenovirus test for snakes and lizards.

Cheap and Efficient Faecal Testing

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-articles/383463-snake-eyecap-removal.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/361451-alternative-mite-treatment.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/481637-wanna-treat-snake-oh-honey.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/599535-sadly-cant-kill-warrior-so.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/484916-off-topic-anyone-no-how.html


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/400758-alternative-r-i-treatment.html

*Feeding Questions:*

Feeding Tips

Live Feeding Laws

Alternative Feeding Method

Suitability of day old chicks as food source

How to get Hatchlings feeding

*Heating / Lighting Questions:*

Do i REALLY need a thermostat?

Many answers to the UVB/UVA questions

*General Care FAQ/Tips:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/89497-handling-feisty-snakes-info.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/73850-lost-snake-wanna-know-how.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/637404-what-my-snakes-morph.html

Thinking of getting a Giant snake? Please read here first!

Tap Training Snakes

Misc

Important Please Read Cites Annex

EU Invasive Alien Species Regulation

First Successful Prosecution Show
To suggest a new thread to be added to this sticky please select the report thread button  (top right) on the thread you wish to be added, and state that you think it should be considered for addition to the Snake Stickies thread in the box.


----------

